# Tour de Palm Springs - Sat. Feb. 8th



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone else going?


Tour de Palm Springs - February 8, 2014 | Presented by CVSPIN


----------



## Slorigami7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello There, Yes, My wife , A friend of her's, and I are registered for the 100 mile ride. How about anyone else ?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

is this an "easy leisurely ride?" does it have wind/y? Are there any disadvantages to this ride? ie. parking, overcrowdedness?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a fun ride. I would not call it a "leisurely" ride if you're doing 100, but it's not a difficult ride if you're a cyclist with one year under your belt.

There will be about 5 miles at the beginning where you're passing through the wind farm... well let's just say you'll be in your lowest gear leaning to one side so you can go straight! We're talking about gale force. There's a reason why they put wind turbines here. But it's very fun as you and everyone else around you struggle through this section. After this, it's mostly flat open road.

There will be close to 10,000 riders, but it's an open desert with wide open space so you don't feel like there are 10,000 people (except at the starting line).

Do it! I plan to do it with my club.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I rode this fun century a couple times and went on some solo rides on two other occasions. Great weather in late-Winter, although the wind can kick up on a moment's notice.

If they use the same course each year, the hills occur during the first twenty miles. Kinda cool to get those out of the way early, so you can scoot along in some nice, fast pace lines. One year we finished in just over five hours riding time! (About fifteen minutes at rest stops.)

My wife celebrates her fiftieth on Feb 8. I may not get to even glance at my bike that day. :cryin:


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Are there a lot of traffic lights stopping the whole group? Or are road intersections blocked off ahead of time so we just cruise straight through?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

myhui said:


> Are there a lot of traffic lights stopping the whole group? Or are road intersections blocked off ahead of time so we just cruise straight through?


I think the local PD helps get people out of downtown at the start, for the first couple of miles. After that, you're on your own to observe the traffic lights & signs. It gets spread out pretty quickly, so there aren't really tons of riders backed up at the lights.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

are there a lot of traffic lights for 50mi, 100 mile ride?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

framesti said:


> are there a lot of traffic lights for 50mi, 100 mile ride?


I've only done the 100. The first half is pretty wide open, but the route back starts to get fairly stop n' go with traffic.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

A tragic story on an otherwise perfect day. 

Update: Tour de Palm Springs rider killed in Thermal collision | BikinginLA


----------



## JWALK (Apr 14, 2011)

A sobering reality of our sport. It is disconcerting to see the number of cyclists that have been killed so early in the year. We just lost another one on Santiago Canyon Rd earlier this month to a drunk hit and run.


----------

